# MF135 3 point.



## Johnnymechanic (Apr 23, 2017)

I'm putting this tractor back together and rebuilding the 3 point. Wondering if anyone has converted the lower draft links from fixed to adjustable length links? If so where did you find the links and how are they working for you?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

A Massey dealer may be able to set you up with the lift arms, they used to have them as an option and nearly every dealer carried them.

I prefer the Pat's 3-Point Quick Hitch adapter from Agri Supply, much less expensive and allows aligning the arms from the tractor without the need to get off and move the arms out and over the pins. They also do not suffer the inflexibility of a true quick hitch.


----------



## Johnnymechanic (Apr 23, 2017)

Good to know. I was considering the adjustable so I wouldn't have to cut the drive shaft on my tiller. I've seen quick hitches but not real familiar with them. I'll definitely check them out. Thanks


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The adjustable lift arms do not allow the arm to be extended in use, they only extend to enable easier hook up to three point implements. Once connected you back into the implement to latch the arms into the original length.


----------

